# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Reprap Electronics

## Gowtham

Guys, what kind of Electronics do you prefer for your Reprap ?

----------


## Osama Kamal

I've bought and tried the RAMPS 1.4 and Arduino Mega 2560 for my SimpleBot and it works fine.
actually these are the only electronics available here in my country  :Smile:

----------


## Vanguard

I started with an early version, don't remember exactly which, maybe gen 4.   I bartered for it quite a long time ago.  Then I had a Sanguinololu, I do not recommend that set, it has very minimal ability to expand.  I am now using RAMPS, my only complaint is how easy it is to disconnect the stepper wires.  It has a fair amount of expandability.  

My next set will be from www.reprapworld.com , the megatronics.  It has as much expandability as is currently available(to my knowledge), and is virtually the same price as Sanguine, or RAMPS.  The only draw back is waiting for arrival, for quality, I will wait.

----------


## JohnA136

We have used the RAMPS and Rambo, both work very well.

----------


## jimc

my makergear m2 uses the rambo board. not that i am an authority on controller boards at all but seems like a really solid piece. ultimachine is constantly upgrading and improving it. it just went through another revision.

----------


## aWsomeABE

I am a big fan of the Rambo board.  I don't currently have a RepRap, but that's what I had in mine back in the day  :Smile:

----------


## BlackDragon

I had an Arduino Mega sitting on the shelf, so I started with that, then added the RAMPS 1.4.

I picked the RAMPS because I like the layout and the fact that I could pick the stepper drivers that I wanted, and it has enough I/O pins to add on all kinds of bells and whistles.

My only complaint, and this goes for many Arduino shields, is that the edge of the board sits right on the Mega's power and USB risers.
I ended up getting some stackable headers and raising the entire RAMPS by a half inch.  In the long run, I think it will also help keep air circulating between the boarrds a little easier.

----------


## ScharkAlvin

Same here, already had an Arduino Mega clone so I went with a RAMPS.  Otherwise I would have etched my own Gen7 board.

----------


## Warlordfff

Hello World
I am now building my first 3d printer, a Prusa i3 and I have a crazy amount of questions especially for electronicks since I am as newbie as I can get. Now long story short I am thinking on buying this http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mega-...609524519.html , any Objections ? . From what I read so far this should fit nice but my secondary question is if the fact that it is not an Arduino but a Funduino or whatever makes any actual difference?
Thanks in advance

----------


## KDog

Wow! That is a really low price for what you are getting.  Have fun.

----------


## old man emu

You will have to flash your board. It is quite simple, once you've done it, but it can be a bit daunting at first go.

Look at this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOojWpuci_o

Although it is for the Makerfarm Prusa i3, the basics are the same for any RAMPS 1.4 Arduino board. You could download the MakerFarm RAMPS files to give you a starting point, but you will have to do some trial and error work to adapt it to your printer.

You are lucky. If you hit a brick wall, come back here with your problem and someone will be able to put you right.

Old Man Emu

----------


## Warlordfff

First of all thank you for the answer, it seems that I have this one covered. I received the package a few days ago but I was too busy to play with it. I am also near to complete gathering of all the stuff that I need to start building my Prusa i3. Here I come with one more question.
Yesterday I was looking my heatbead, I bought a PCB Heatbed MK2B Dual Power. Now I read that this is a 12Vand 24V Heatbead but I did not find a diagram or a how to solder the wires to it.
This is a photo of my heatbead: mk2b-dual-power-heated-bed.jpg
Any ideas or how to?
Again Thanks
Kostas

----------


## Roxy

The places to solder wires to it will be on the other side.   If you post a picture of the other side, we can give you rough coordinates of where the wires attach.   But here is what you are going to find:  There will be long, thin lines that squiggle back and forth.   At the very end of those lines, there will be big solder pads for heavy wires to provide the current.   There will be a big solder pad on each end of the thin, long squiggly lines.

----------


## f.larsen

With a price so low you wonder what the catch is. Good luck.

You shouldn't have issues between them both, they both will take the same firmware.

----------


## ciutateivissa

I´m using an Arduino Mega and RAMPS 1.4 as well. I really like the number of I/Os the Arduino board offers and the possibility to chose between different stepper drivers an RAMPS. On top of that it is quite easy to bring in a seperate power supply only for the steppers which I will use for the geared stepper motors of the new extruder.

----------

